

We raised 200K € in 48 Minutes as a hardware startup in Germany - jelveh
https://www.seedmatch.de/startups/protonet

======
pitiburi
Very nice product! Sadly, most guys here do not speak German. I'm thrilled to
see how things go for you guys!! And yes, it seems the future for the cloud is
local.

~~~
jelveh
thanks man!

------
ddorian43
congrats and please tell what the company does because Ich spreche kein
Deutsch

~~~
pitiburi
You will have some idea with this article:
[http://www.cloudecosystem.com/author.asp?section_id=2019&...](http://www.cloudecosystem.com/author.asp?section_id=2019&doc_id=246767)
It's exactly what many mid sized business in Germany and elsewhere are looking
for, a Cloud solution very easy to handle but that it's local. Appealing
product.

------
jelveh
actually it was on thursday, but the past days were crazy...

~~~
luisivan
We met at HackFwd Build 0.9, I was the 16-year old cofounder of Holalabs, one
of the finalists of Pitch In Berlin. I just wanted to say... congrats!

~~~
jelveh
Hey guys! I haven't forgotten you too! How are you guys doing? Let's skype! ;)

~~~
luisivan
Awesome! I'm licuende ;)

